# IT Pro Salary



## AbuNael (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello there,

I'm new in this forum and I would like to have your experience on working and living in UAE.

Actually I life in germany (german national) and I would like to move to UAE.
I'm married and have 2 Children, both less than 3 years.

I have a degree in Computer Science and 5 years work experience. Actually I work in germany in a full time job as IT System Engineer in the field of Citrix and Microsoft. I also have Microsoft Certifications (MCSA, MCTS).

My question now is how much I should earn monthly?
I read that it is normal that employers pay salary packages which include a basic salary, housing allowance, medcal insurance, education allowance fo children, car allowance etc..

So what would be a good deal for me. In germany the salary in my profession and region per annum is 50.000 - 55.000 Euro.

Thank you very much for reading and answering.

Greetings

AbuNael


----------

